# Skyscraper Dictionary



## desertpunk

*upscrapering* - Viewing or taking photos up sides of skyscrapers.


----------



## Jan

Two additions this time: Skypod and Skyvilla.


----------



## bozenBDJ

desertpunk said:


> Climbscraper
> 
> ~ A skyscraper whose design facilitates easy climbing.


Good one kay:


----------



## Jan

The dictionary got a nice mention on estatesgazette.com.


----------



## David-80

What about this thing....*SnakeScrapers*. This is for a building that resembles snakes from its outside appearances 

Bakrie Tower Jakarta












Cheers


----------



## Jan

^ reminds me of those (ugly) zigzag towers in Doha


----------



## David-80

^^ lol, that two just strange building

anyway, what about this term, *roofscrapering* which means, being in the rooftop of a skyscraper and watching skylines 



















We (ssc Indonesia) did that (roofscrapering) in Bakrie tower last month 

Cheers


----------



## NickABQ

I'm trying to think of a name for those "phallic" skyscrapers, but my mind keeps on wandering to other things!!

Bahahahaha!


----------



## Vincen1

Jan said:


> The dictionary got a nice mention onestatesgazette.com.


That's nice, it says you have already ideas for about 100 words, that's quit something. I've thought about some things.

_Flatirons._ We all know the famous NYC Flatiron building. But isn't it that many more buildings with a triangular floorplans, are refered to as flatiron as a reference to the famous original. The Hague has the 'strijk ijzah' (I don't need to translate that for Jan ; ) 









You could write about the stringent steetplans that can force buildings into their maximum use of land. But also about the history of triangular buildings as a architectural/urban visual tool on the tips of cityblocks. Like the for it's time revolutionary Piazza del Popolo's "rooster paw" design in Rome.
And it's popularity in baroque town planning and the city beautiful movement (remember the NYC flatiron was designed by Daniel Burnham). The sharp angle is perfect for creating making dramatic views, it gives multiple vista's in one sight, accentuates the corner and makes the two facades better visible.


----------



## Jan

^ skyscrapers that are shaped by the plot perimeter is an interesting suggestion, thanks! A 'plot-up" perhaps? 

Roofscrapering has just been added: http://www.skyscraperdictionary.com/?project=roofscrapering


----------



## Vincen1

_Superpagoda's_
*Taipei 101* and the *Jin Mao* have been mentioned before as a 'solitaire' and a 'climbscraper'. But their design is also interesting because it tries to emulate a typology that has no equal in western historical architecture. The pagoda. A very defining element of Chinese (as a greater cultural region not that much the country) architecture is the emphasis on the roof. It is supported by the typical structure of consoles that makes it very wide compared to the walls, and also more decorated then the walls. The pagoda is a stacked version of multiple of those roofs. And unlike churchtowers many pagoda's have stories (with shrines). That makes them a good archetypes for skyscrapers, nonetheless I haven't seen many examples. It may be a matter of taste, but perhaps it's just that the widening of the facade is seen as expensive. I don't know.

There are the residential neighbours of the Supertall "Farmer's Apartments" tower in Huaxi superrich village. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556647&page=20








(of which the Farmers Apartments itself is again a great example of a cherryscraper (although I think skycherry sounds funnier : )

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=179507


stanford said:


> *Grand 50 Tower**
> Kaohsiung, Taiwan*


Strangely enough Auckland also seems to have a pagoda inspired highrise. Here's the picture I found on wikimedia commons.


EDIT______________________________________________________
I knew there was more: Zhengzhou Greenland Plaza / Skidmore Owings & Merrill http://www.archdaily.com/319809/zhengzhou-greenland-plaza-skidmore-owings-merrill/








It´s also a climbscraper  clearly inspired by Jin Mao, but softer in appearance.

Btw. I don't consider buildings like the one below inspired by the pagoda archetype. I think they belong in the _funny roof_ category. Just like there are also buildings with a roof that refers to traditional western roofs.

beijing palace soluxe hotel astana by swedenhoo, on Flickr


----------



## Vincen1

Jan said:


> ^ skyscrapers that are shaped by the plot perimeter is an interesting suggestion, thanks! A 'plot-up" perhaps?
> 
> Roofscrapering has just been added: http://www.skyscraperdictionary.com/?project=roofscrapering


Plot-up sounds interesting, it resonates rational maximum landuse. But I really think that the triangular ones a category on its own. Entire city plans are made in order to create pointy plots on the tips of city-blocks. And although the flatiron building is certainly not the first one, it has became ingrained in the skyscraperworld. (you cannot afford to exclude it  )


----------



## Jan

Vincen1 said:


> But I really think that the triangular ones a category on its own.


You mean triangular ones in general (like this one) or just focussed on those which are the result of a triangular plot? 

Plot up as plot-determined shape is interesting as an opposite of skyscrapers that just ignore plot shape, usually squared or boxy building, and as such just leave idle rest space at street level. (plot-ignore)


----------



## Vincen1

Jan said:


> You mean triangular ones in general (like this one) or just focussed on those which are the result of a triangular plot?
> 
> Plot up as plot-determined shape is interesting as an opposite of skyscrapers that just ignore plot shape, usually squared or boxy building, and as such just leave idle rest space at street level. (plot-ignore)


Hmmm... I have´t thought about that possibility, it's obviously another game as the Flatiron. Plot-up sounds really nice, I just was thinking about square buildings on square plots (which isn't that special) and about what to do with partially build plots and irregular plots. Now things are getting difficult.

Like the Red Apple in Rotterdam was designed to look like it was bounded by its plot, but that was just a design choice because they had much space. Still it fulfills a _kind of_ the same visual function in its urban context as the flatiron.


----------



## Jan

Actually if you define a plot-up as a skyscraper that reflects the _particular_ shape of the plot, then that excludes the squared boxes. 

Scheepmakerstoren is perhaps a better example in Rotterdam. Also because the angle which with it opens op on the west facade is the same angle as the one that shapes Wijnhavaneiland. Although Scheepmakerstoren, like Splinter, is an example of a skyscraper that is shoe-horned onto a small building plot that is surrounded by adjacent building.

Strijkijzer in The Hague is also a Dormitower, ie. a skyscraper for student housing.


----------



## Vincen1

_Funny roofs_, what to do with that one? It may not be worthed a dictionary mentioning, but I think it's a real phenomenon. Now I´m getting myself in trouble.



Vincen1 said:


> Btw. I don't consider buildings like the one below inspired by the pagoda archetype. I think they belong in the _funny roof_ category. Just like there are also buildings with a roof that refers to traditional western roofs.
> 
> beijing palace soluxe hotel astana by swedenhoo, on Flickr


In my opinion it is a design tactic for lazy architects, like a gimmick. But then again being lazy is not a crime. It has a kind of visual effectivity. And there is off course a wide range in execution, from ultracheap to rather nice. In a curious way I may find the ugliest even more fascinating. It has a kind of naïvity that reflects the real local culture (technology and business included) instead of the ideal taste.

I had a discussion before about how this works, about the Parque Cidade Jardim, São Paulo. 










Vincen1 said:


> Thanks WalPaulista
> The classical architectural language and highrise always had a troubled relationship. The solution in early New York was based on upscaling traditional townhouses. (That is: decorated base - shaft - and decorated crowning/capital). It was later on that those buildings evolved into giant pinnacles, but even those evoke a likewise order.
> 
> Most of European(minded) architects back then didn't even consider it real architecture, but just a kind of commercial excess. I think nowadays most architects agree that those buildings are quit elegant and the architectural solutions weren't that bad. There is off course a chance that I'm again blinded by convention and therefore cannot see the actual quality of a building like the one below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously think that buildings like above are a mess and except for the silly roof have nothing to do with classical design. Even though the roof evokes a little bit of a classical order. The problem nowadays is that residential highrise demands balcony's and a lot of glass surface and those elements don't belong in the classical language. That's a challenge, but then I still think the designer did a lazy job. Just place a finger on top of the roof, then you'll easily see through the cheap trick.





Vincen1 said:


> Ps. Don't get me wrong, I actually think this is interesting. The world is full of architecture that's less then brilliant, it has always been like that and for some reason everything that has the right age becomes charming.
> 
> And I think it's fun to see the evolution in fashions. Those roofs fascinate me, they're like a stubborn remnant from the past we can't get rid of. Like our genes still contain information of our predecessors, but that doesn´t has a function anymore.


Dubai Marina supertall section also follows the same design strategy. Supertall buildings are a mega investment by definition, so it's something you think about. The architects fee also cannot be the limiting factor and still it looks like they didn't put much effort in it. Especially the Princess tower. (and the dome on top isn't even completely closed for unknown reasons)

Dubai skyline by HansKristian, on Flickr

And what to think about the The Elysian in Chicago. That one is notorious on the forum for it's 'high hat'. It's no doubt an upper marked building, as far as I can judge build in quality materials, but that roof....


----------



## Jan

Skyscraperhat or perhaps -crown will do for that, as these are really just hats that top something off. 

Cherryscraper has been included for the silly tops.


----------



## Vincen1

_Earthscraper_ a non-existant darling of futurists.

There are massive underground complexes al over the world, but not like inverted towers. For obvious reasons it creates more problems then it solves. But it keeps coming back :bash: 

Here is a famous one from Japan 1931. Google -> depth scraper
 1931 ... depth scraper! by x-ray delta one, on Flickr

Popular mechanics 1934. Larger readable version on website: http://longstreet.typepad.com/thesc...ideas-department-underground-cities-1934.html









Very recently there was this proposal in Mexico. :bash: die die die!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ign-65-storey-building-300-metres-ground.html









Ironically there is an apparently serious project in China that seems to become a very nice building. A hotel-resort in an old quarry designed by Atkins. I guess you know it, it has been in the news and on the forum just like the Mexican proposal. http://www.atkinsdesign.com/html/projects_hotels_songhotel.htm


----------



## Jan

Excellent one, thanks!


----------



## Jan

New term: sidewalk shunner.


----------



## Xelebes

UjaiDidida said:


> I'm sure that the artist of this diagram didn't know what to call the design so he just wrote "Unusual Buildings"
> 
> So I think that this kind of design need a term as well, look at the bottom part of the towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Steamboy http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8674711795/


Treehouses?


----------



## Jan

^ technically there is a difference between building where the floors are supported by a structure at the top, with floors hanging down from there, and those buildings where the floors are supported by the core, like I presume the first one is an example of.


----------



## Vincen1

I'm suddenly reminded of a thing that is regularly used on Skyscrapercity: _Technical/mechanical floor_

For skyscraperfans it perhaps is not a very exiting term. But I think people who are not very aware of the internal workings of a skyscraper, might find it fun to suddenly notice little differences in some floors of skyscrapers. It may also make then aware of the technicalities that goes into engineering a skyscraper. 

Wikipedia has an article about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_floor
The wikipedia article gives an remarkable good explanation for such a fringe topic. It sums up the various functions the floors can have. It handles the use of the floor for structural stabilization. It treats the aesthetic solutions for the fascade. And it even gives a list of mechanical floors in famous buildings, are you behind that Jan ?










Oh, but wikipedia it remarkable silent about secret governmental eavesdroppingrooms, of which we know are in _all_ buildings. :sly:


----------



## Jan

Mechanical floor would be a good one, nice to have some technical terms in there, thanks.  Also brings to mind the refugee floor which is typical for some of the Asian building codes. 

In the mean timel: trading space for urban amenities to the extreme: introducing the tinypad!


----------



## Jan

Just added the groundscraper


----------



## Vincen1

I guess Jan has the powers of foresight 

Just a few hours ago: "Google reveals new London 'groundscraper' HQ" ... "longer than the Shard skyscraper is tall"
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/28/us-google-groundscraper-idUSBRE95R0KQ20130628


----------



## Vincen1

Btw. Construction has started on worlds first (kind of) _Earthscraper_. It is the hotel in the abandoned quarry in China.

http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/27/construction-underway-on-cave-hotel-in-abandoned-chinese-quarry/


----------



## Jan

That would more of a canyonscraper no?


----------



## Vincen1

What about taking the sky out of the scraper?

I mean demolishing or dismantling a skyscraper; deskyscrapering, unskying. It may be a problem for a 'Skyscraper Dictionary' that the buildings that once were considered skycrapers are now considered highrises. And really tall ones are not that often demolished. Nontheless, the subject raises questions about buildings life-cycles, sustainability of highrises, redevelopment and the pro's & cons of urban density. And... seeing a tall building disappear is a very impressive thing. Especially when the implosion method is used. 

Japan has come up with some pretty brilliant methods:




And it's reversed brother





Another interesting case. The more or less traditional method, but in reversed order! It had a hanging structure, like the buildings discussed above. P&O tower, London: http://www.fogonazos.es/2008/01/how-to-demolish-building-from-ground-to.html


BBC-News has an a nice article about it. It makes a case that it may become a problem that buildings become ever higher and stand in densely build area's. I think there is truth in that to the point that in the future new techniques have to be developed. But to be honest, I think that is a challenge I would love to be part of. Not something that can't be overcome.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20535821


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ That looks very scary. :runaway:


----------



## Jan

For those with left over cash: the trophypad!


----------



## Jan

Bit of an obvious one, but what do you call a skyscraper designed by a starchitect ... read here.


----------



## Eric Offereins

UjaiDidida said:


> I'm sure that the artist of this diagram didn't know what to call the design so he just wrote "Unusual Buildings"
> 
> So I think that this kind of design need a term as well, look at the bottom part of the towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Steamboy http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8674711795/


I love the base of these towers. Socket skyscrapers?


----------



## Vincen1

This one fits already in one of the existing words I think, nonetheless thought about this dictionary when I saw it: Skygarden
In the proposal for the office of the European Patent Agency in Rijswijk



adrian-st said:


> I have checked whether there will be a swimming pool at the roof garden. But there won't be any. Instead of the pool next to the sunbeds there will be water ponds. On both sides of the building.
> 
> And as to the crisis you can check the statistics:
> http://www.epo.org/about-us/annual-...rt/2012/statistics-trends/patent-filings.html
> There are more and more filings every year. So from that point of you can't see the crisis.


----------



## Jan

- new term: skywashing


----------



## Vincen1

^^ Not to be mistaken with actually washing the skyscraper.
Btw. the link to http://www.skyscraperdictionary.com/greenwashing refers to a page that not exists yet.

Here is a nice article about a heightjibber/heightcheater/heightscraper.
It contains a beautiful illustration (from Popular Science Monthly, august 1930) that shows how the trick with the spire of the Chryslerbuilding was constructed.
http://blog.modernmechanix.com/how-engineers-crowned-worlds-tallest-building/


----------



## Jan

There's a great read on the height race between Chrysler and 40 Wall Street, in which that spire plays a pivotal role. 

Thanks for pointing out the broken link, fixed it.


----------



## Jan

Unspace: left over space around a skyscraper


----------



## Vincen1

There seems to be a song for the steel monkeys.


----------



## Vincen1

The SkyscraperMuseum has a 70 min. long lecture on youtube about the history of skyscrapers. It goes in great detail about the structure.
It perfectly fits by the articles 'Growing up' and 'First skyscraper'.


----------



## desertpunk

*Printscraper* - A skyscraper created entirely using 3D printing.



In the front: Foster and Partners skyscrapers; 3d printing donation by EOS of North America by liranik, on Flickr

_Scale 'em up!_


----------



## desertpunk

Glarescraper: A tower (usually glass) that reflects intense solar death ray beams onto neighboring buildings, people, cars and fancy sculpture gardens.


----------



## Jan

^ _rayscraper_ has got a nice ring to it as well. Or "skyscrayper" if you're into word play for the incrowd.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

desertpunk said:


> *Printscraper* - A skyscraper created entirely using 3D printing.
> 
> 
> 
> In the front: Foster and Partners skyscrapers; 3d printing donation by EOS of North America by liranik, on Flickr
> 
> _Scale 'em up!_



I really wish that I could have this at home. Then I can stare at them all day long. 

Do they sell these, how does it cost. I will probably not be able to buy it this second.


----------



## bozenBDJ

desertpunk said:


> *Printscraper* - A skyscraper created entirely using 3D printing.
> 
> 
> 
> In the front: Foster and Partners skyscrapers; 3d printing donation by EOS of North America by liranik, on Flickr
> 
> _Scale 'em up!_


I'd love to 3D print many buildings :banana: :drool: .


----------



## Jan

Two additions for the Royal Society of Putting Things on Top of Other Things-category: platescraper and stackscraper.


----------



## desertpunk

Any ideas for this?










"Twilt Tower" proposed for Rome




.


----------



## Jan

^ an engineer's nightmare?


----------



## Jan

There ain't no party like a skylineparty!


----------



## desertpunk

Blahscraper: A dull, uninspired tower.

_See also: Mehscraper_




.


----------



## Jan

Reviving Charles Jenck's skypricker: http://www.skyscraperdictionary.com/?project=skypricker


----------



## Jan

desertpunk said:


> Blahscraper: A dull, uninspired tower.
> 
> _See also: Mehscraper_
> 
> .


How about skyblander for that. Yes, with an -a-


----------



## desertpunk

Jan said:


> How about skyblander for that. Yes, with an -a-


Sounds like a roller coaster ride too! 

(One where you go up a very steep ascent and then plateau for a few mild turns before gently dropping back down.)


----------



## Jan

desertpunk said:


> Glarescraper: A tower (usually glass) that reflects intense solar death ray beams onto neighboring buildings, people, cars and fancy sculpture gardens.


I found that the term this used for these in the press is fryscraper, now added to the dictionary.


----------



## desertpunk

Jan said:


> I found that the term this used for these in the press is fryscraper, now added to the dictionary.


Fryscraper has me rolling! :lol:


----------



## Jan

One day I hope to own one of these.


----------



## Jan

Both as an entree in the dictionary and as a cup tournament, the skybridge!


----------



## Jan

Introducing the 50th term in the Skyscraper Dictionary, something we all want: the skypool.


----------



## Jan

Tower + Tourist = Towerist!


----------



## Jan

Adding some power: the skytaser!


----------



## Jan

Named after the game: the Jengascraper


----------



## JuanPaulo

Wow, there is some great lexicon on this thread! LOVE IT! :banana:


----------



## Jan

For those with a bit of extra money to spend: the Skypalace!


----------



## desertpunk

A Skypalace in a Jengascraper? I'm so there!


----------



## Jan

Two for you skydevils out there: skywalking and rooftopping


----------



## Jan

Bit of a far fetched one (literally) but since we don't really have a term for this I added it anyway: urban cosmos.


----------



## Jan

Banksy adding one to the dictionary as well: shyscraper.


----------



## 3tmk

Singidunum and I thought it was time to get the commieblock on the dictionary.
I compiled as much information I could find, and provided the original definition made by sOmeOne.
I am not sure if there is any variation of the commieblock or tower block on the dictionary already, particularly as other terms exist to define the plattenbau, the paneli, the projects or HLM, but the endearing commieblock term covers all of Eastern Europe.



Commieblock

A term created by sOmeOne in 2003.
SSC's post history does not go further than 2004, however a google search from 2003 provided me with this as the oldest thread still in existence:
Commieblock thread from November 2003


sOmeOne himself wrote this entry for the Urban Dictionary in 2005:


> Serial hi-rise public housing, usually tall concrete building that has identical buildings around it built in a cluster. Invented by socialist governments to provide fast and cheap housing for its citizens. Most of them are in countries like Russia and China and provide the bulk of public housing. Rare in Western countries, but some of American "projects" are in fact commieblocks. Modern commieblocks are very clean, comfortable and prove to be excellent housing type with many advantages over urban sprawl.
> _Commieblocks are Mass Human Storage Devices (credit WH, SSC)_



A retrospective of the term's success by sOmeOne himself in 2005 in this thread.
Mantas claims the term "commie block" had been used in the old euroforums on hoogbouw.nl, but the link he gave is dead.

We have the Commieblock section in Euroscrapers that provides many examples around Eastern Europe and the World of commieblocks.


----------



## Jan

^ excellent, thanks  What images do you think would go best with the entree?


----------



## 3tmk

I find this picture to be the best to define them. It has that vintage socialist look, and a massive sense of scale. Very easy to understand the "mass human storage device" that WhoseHomepage mentioned.

I also like this series of pictures to describe them: Krylatskoe District in Moscow


Singidunum also has a great thread that covers the standardization of these commieblocks, that contains many great pictures to choose from.



> We must select a smaller number of standard designs .. and conduct our mass building programs using only these designs over the course of, say, five years .. and if no better designs turn up, then continue in the same way for the next five years.
> 
> What's wrong with this approach, comrades?
> 
> -Nikita Khrushchev


----------



## Jan

Thanks, commieblock will be added soon. 

In the mean time introducing skyscraper fertilizer: citystuff.


----------



## Jerrodwhite

Indeed this is helpful.


----------



## Jan

Inducting a classic: the commieblock!


----------



## Jan

Bless you if you are working in one: the tiescraper.


----------



## Jan

Putting things on top of other things: introducing the bobscraper.


----------



## Jan

One of my favorites: the skyscraperette.


----------



## Jan

A well known one but nonetheless: just added supertall to the dictionary


----------



## Jan

Hi there superslender!


----------



## Jan

The dictionary's first stab at an -ism: Manhattanism.


----------



## Jan

Happy skyscrapers: introducing the skywhistler


----------



## Jan

SSC members can actually add projects themselves through the comments.


----------



## Jan

Skyscraper with bones, but no skin: skeletonscraper.


----------



## Jan

Having a skyscraper to yourself! Introducing the myscraper.


----------



## desertpunk

Montparnassed

When a neighborhood of low-midrise historic structures gets an unwelcome skyscraping interloper. That neighborhood has been _Montparnassed_.


----------



## Jan

^ nice one, I'll add it soon. 

In the meantime: stacking suburbia into a skyscraper. Introducing the homestacker


----------



## Jan

Celebrating Christmas: the Santascraper!


----------



## Eric Offereins

desertpunk said:


> Montparnassed
> 
> When a neighborhood of low-midrise historic structures gets an unwelcome skyscraping interloper. That neighborhood has been _Montparnassed_.


One hideous example of this is the Neudeflat in Utrecht, built in the middle of the historical city centre:










source:
http://www.duic.nl/politiek/48399/jonge-socialisten-neudeflat-moet-studentenflat-worden/


----------



## Jan

desertpunk said:


> Montparnassed
> 
> When a neighborhood of low-midrise historic structures gets an unwelcome skyscraping interloper. That neighborhood has been _Montparnassed_.


Added.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Problem with developments like these is that they give highrises a bad name.


----------



## dars-dm

How can you call a skyscraper that was initially planned shorter, but during construction it was decided to increase height several times?


----------



## Jan

^ good one. Morescraper perhaps? There are skyscrapers that have a staged development, such as Blue Cross Blue Shield in Chicago, but the Tempo tower in Benidorm was heightened during construction.

Any other examples we can think of?


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ the aformentioned Saidah Tower in Jakarta. (according to the Indonesian language Wikipedia)?


----------



## Jan

Looking up inside a skyscraper: the skatrium


----------



## Jan

skyscrapers with a double identity: the identitower.


----------



## dars-dm

Not directly about skyscrapers, but still an interesting proposal:
Moscowization or dotted construction - new construction on former public spaces, like parks, squares, streets or just empty space among the existing buildings (but not ghetto), increasing the total urban density. Common practice in Moscow and other Russian cities since 1990s. The most known example is Moscow shopping center Atrium, built directly on the site of the former Kursk railway station square in 2000. Or business center White Gardens, constructed on a former tramway loop.


----------



## Jan

Good one. "Densification of an existing Modern landscape" would be a proper definition.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Jan said:


> ^ good one. Morescraper perhaps? There are skyscrapers that have a staged development, such as Blue Cross Blue Shield in Chicago, but the Tempo tower in Benidorm was heightened during construction.
> 
> Any other examples we can think of?


Chrysler Building and 40 Wall Street each changed designs several times to beat the other.


----------



## Chelyabinsk

L.A.F.2. said:


> Chrysler Building and 40 Wall Street each changed designs several times to beat the other.


Actually that is true


----------



## L.A.F.2.

A good picture for that would be this:


----------



## Chelyabinsk

L.A.F.2. said:


> A good picture for that would be this:


That's Great!


----------



## Jan

*Altorium*
a room dedicated to take in the views
read more


----------



## Hudson11

*Popescraper*


Pope Francis Mural Painted Billboard 34th St 2015 NYC 0669 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## MaxBen

Millennium hotel

Tbilisi, Georgia

Millennium by Beniamin Netan, on Flickr


----------



## Jan

*Skiscraper*
a skyscraper which includes a ski slope
read more


----------



## vaynganhang19

Bitexco skyscraper (Vietnam) which includes a helipad


----------



## Eric Offereins

Jan said:


> *Skiscraper*
> a skyscraper which includes a ski slope
> read more
> ..


That would be nice to have here, but our climate is not suitable for open ski slopes.


----------



## thienthanh

Please don't ban me ok


----------



## Hudson11

Hello rise/hi scraper


East Village by Chris Giuliano, on Flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

One of most impressive maybe even 'the most impressive' type of skyscrapers as far as I am concerned. I don't know how to name it. Suggestions: 

- *PennScraper or PencilScraper* (since it addorably resembles sharp pencil)
- *Common East Coast Giant * (it's common only in eastern parts of US)



Bank of America Plaza - Atlanta, USA








img source

One Liberty Place - Philadelphia, USA








img source

RSA_Battle_House_Tower - Mobile, USA








img source

Chrysler Building - New York, USA








img source

American International Building - New York, USA








img source


----------



## aofmaya002

liked this post:nuts:


----------



## phantrang

^ seo good one. Skyscrapers with spires sticks are already on the shortlist as a height jibber, but since jibber is quite the slang, might as well just call that a height cheater drug


----------



## A Chicagoan

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> One of most impressive maybe even 'the most impressive' type of skyscrapers as far as I am concerned. I don't know how to name it. Suggestions:
> 
> - *PennScraper or PencilScraper* (since it addorably resembles sharp pencil)
> - *Common East Coast Giant * (it's common only in eastern parts of US)
> 
> 
> 
> Bank of America Plaza - Atlanta, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img source


Good idea! And maybe it isn't just found in the United States: At first glance, I thought your first skyscraper example was the Messeturm in Frankfurt, Germany.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Jan said:


> *Skiscraper*
> a skyscraper which includes a ski slope


Now _that's_ an interesting idea. I didn't even know such buildings existed. (Also, at first glance, I thought the word was pronounced the same as "skyscraper". :lol


----------



## Jan

@Ivan the Immigrant: those examples look more like fine liners than pencils. Charles Jencks once coined skyprickers, which could be appropriate for these. Also, to me the Bank of America Plaza in Atlanta looks like it didn't have the money to finish the top. Maybe we should create a term for that. 

Penciltower is actually in use for those very slim tower in Hong Kong, see here.

Rotterdam has one building that is nicknamed "the pencil" for visual reasons.


----------



## the man from k-town

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> One of most impressive maybe even 'the most impressive' type of skyscrapers as far as I am concerned. I don't know how to name it. Suggestions:
> 
> - *PennScraper or PencilScraper* (since it addorably resembles sharp pencil)
> - *Common East Coast Giant *(it's common only in eastern parts of US)
> 
> 
> 
> Bank of America Plaza - Atlanta, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img source
> 
> One Liberty Place - Philadelphia, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img source
> 
> RSA_Battle_House_Tower - Mobile, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img source
> 
> Chrysler Building - New York, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img source
> 
> American International Building - New York, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img source


well then i must add Messe Tower in Frankfurt

Messeturm by Nihil Baxter007, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Another "PencilScraper", the *Minsheng Bank Building* in Wuhan, China:
38. Minsheng Bank Building Wuhan China by rungsun klinkaeo, on Flickr


Minsheng Bank Tower, Wuhan, Hubei Province, P.R.China [Public domain], by Alex Needham (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Dungxuandieu

Very nice


----------



## VCalvo

Really nice the view from the altorium!


----------



## Hudson11

I'm nicknaming the one on the right the Budriser


Atlanta,GA by Maida Trto, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Spire-als - spiraling spires


----------

